# Entendre trotter une souris



## LiciaCricia

Bonjour!

On m'a dit que l'expression "entendre trotter une souris" serait correspondante à l'italienne "non sentire volare una mosca", dans le sens de ne rien entendre, même pas le bruit le plus faible...dans ce cas, pourriez-vous me donner un exemple de son usage? 

En italien, on dirait, par exemple:

"Sta' zitto, non voglio sentire volare una mosca!" 

Et en français?

Merci


----------



## itka

En français, c'est pareil !
_"Tais-toi, je ne veux pas entendre voler une mouche !"_

Je n'ai jamais entendu l'expression "entendre trotter une souris"...


----------



## brian

itka said:


> Je n'ai jamais entendu l'expression "entendre trotter une souris"...



Il semble exister quand même.  Sauf que les résultats que j'ai trouvés moi ne contiennent pas de négation (curieusement). Vois ici (tiré du _Dictionnaire de l'Académie française_) :



> _On entendrait trotter une souris_, se dit pour exprimer un grand silence


et ici (tiré du dictionnaire Larousse français-anglais) :



> _on entendrait trotter une souris_ you could hear a pin drop


(ça ne parait pas dans le dictionnaire français-italien, mais je confirme que _to (not) hear a pin drop_ veut dire _(non) sentire volare una mosca_.)


----------



## Nicomon

Je n'ai jamais entendu l'expression non plus... mais je remarque qu'on la trouve aussi dans le *TLFI* (sous A 2 - Expr.) :


> _Expr._ [Pour évoquer une idée de grand silence] _On entendrait trotter une souris_. Synon. de _on entendrait une mouche_*_ voler_.


 
Je serais personnellement portée à faire une inversion et dire : _entendre une souris trotter_ 
(comme je dis _une mouche voler_, plutôt que _voler une mouche_). 

Je l'ai donc googlé par curiosité - 7 maigres résultats - et trouvé ceci : 





> On peut sans l'oreille prester, Entendre une souris trotter ... *Source*


----------



## Necsus

Anche il Garzanti francese/italiano lo riporta con costruzione affermativa e con il significato suddetto:
_on entendrait trotter une souris_, si sentirebbe volare una mosca.


----------



## itka

C'est tout l'intérêt de ce forum : distinguer parmi tous les exemples des dictionnaires, ceux qui sont réellement "vivants", ceux qui ont un emploi régional ou argotique, et ceux qui n'existent que pour mémoire, en recourant à l'expérience des locuteurs de la langue.

Je suis toujours étonnée du nombre de mots, d'expressions, de constructions admis par les ouvrages de référence et dont les "natifs" n'ont jamais entendu parler !


----------



## Corsicum

itka said:


> Je suis toujours étonnée du nombre de mots, d'expressions, de constructions admis par les ouvrages de référence et dont les "natifs" n'ont jamais entendu parler !


Idem pour : _entendre une souris trotter_ , je n'ai jamais entendu ...ni lu ? ...toujours la mouche Corse inclus !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Ce fil m'a fait penser à trotte-menu ! Peut-être la même origine, de La Fontaine, non ?
(c'est comme ça que mon grand-père appelait ma grand-mère...)


----------



## LiciaCricia

Merci à tous pour votre aide et votres contributions très intéressantes!


----------

